# C'est comment un clavier québecois ?



## cham (26 Août 2004)

Avé,

Tout est dans le titre en fait : c'est comment un clavier québécois par rapport à un clavier français ? Déjà c'est un azerty, mais ya ti des différences au niveau des accents, signes, symboles...  

Par exemple l'euro, c'est toujours alt + $ ? 

Pour info, au Québec (francophone donc) il y la TPS (TVA locale de 7 %) et la TVQ (spécifique au Québec et de 7,5 %). La TPS est remboursable, mais pas la TVQ. Le prix HT est légèrement inférieur à celui qu'on trouve en France. 

Des Québecois(es) dans la salle ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

c'est un clavier qwerty avec des accents, j'en sais pas plus...

pourquoi ?!?


----------



## cham (26 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est un clavier qwerty avec des accents, j'en sais pas plus...
> 
> pourquoi ?!?



Vraiment un qwerty ???     

Ma tête dans le sirop d'érable ! :mouais:


----------



## cham (26 Août 2004)

Pourtant on peut choisir son clavier en US English ou French Canadian... 

Le French Canadian c'est un qwerty alors ? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Nathalex (26 Août 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant on peut choisir son clavier en US English ou French Canadian...
> 
> Le French Canadian c'est un qwerty alors ? :hein:  :mouais:



Oui, c'est un qwerty






Pardon, la photo est un peu pourrie..... J'espère qu'on y voit quelque chose...


----------



## Mac_Demons (27 Août 2004)

Étant Québécois moi même, oui c'est un qwerty comme au USA, mais il n'y a pas le symbole de l'euro, jamais vu sur mes clavier. C'est possible de faire un sique de l'euro surement avec caractère spéciaux ou avec les codes alt.


----------



## Marcus (27 Août 2004)

Ya vraiment les accents ou pas ?
Comment est place la ponctuation ??
MOi aussi je suis intrigué par cette histoire


----------



## steinway (27 Août 2004)

si ma memoire est bonne le clavier Canada-fr propose des caracteres majuscules accentues, non ? il s agit certainement de l un des meilleurs claviers pour une personne qui ecrit a la fois en francais et en anglais. perso je prefere encore le clavier de la Suisse francophone ou il est assez facile d ecrire en allemand aussi ;-)


----------



## teo (27 Août 2004)

Dans les bizzareries pour non-habitués des claviers exotiques, je demande le clavier suisse-romand: un QWERTZ du plus bel effet, même chez Adobe ils ne connaissent pas (et bonjour certains raccourcis dans la suite...)
Je peux pas vous le montrer, j'ai pas de numérique... et à part scanner le clavier de mon Ti en cours d'utilisation ;-)


----------



## Nathalex (27 Août 2004)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Ya vraiment les accents ou pas ?


Je ne pensais quand même pas que la photo était mauvaise à ce point !! Oui, il y a les accents, sur la droite du clavier (sauf le ù qui est à gauche du z). L'avantage, comme cela a déjà été dit, est que l'on peut faire les majuscules accentuées...
De plus, le signe euro est disponible par la combinaison alt+4 (c'est bien sur le 4 qu'est placé le $, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Gallenza (27 Août 2004)

Un beau schéma d'un clavier Québécois:
http://www.autoroute.gouv.qc.ca/publica/clavier/clavier-complet.htm
Une belle photo d'un clavier Québécois pour Mac:
http://www.autoroute.gouv.qc.ca/publica/clavier/photo/definition/clavier3.jpg
Enfin LE lien qui explique TOUT sur cet extraordinaire clavier, dit aussi LaBonté du nom de son créateur et normalisateur, et connu officiellement sous le nom standard de CAN/CSA Z243.200-92.
http://www.autoroute.gouv.qc.ca/publica/clavier/faq.htm
En gros ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'il y avait un peu n'importe quoi au Canada, style canadien-français canadien-anglais c'était pas noralisé pouvait y avoir des claviers portant le même nom et n'ayant pas les même caractéristiques....les Québécois comme toujours se sont bougé le cul et on bossé pour créer ce clavier presque parfait avec comme caractéristique par exemple de pouvoir de base faire des majuscules accentuéees (ce qui est nécessaire en français contrairement aux on-dit) ou des ligatues style o e dans l'o, mais aussi d'avoir des symboles pour les touches "enter" ou "alt" de manière à ce qu'il soit vraiment multilingue.D'après ce que j'ai compris il est génial pour le français (contrairement à notre pauvre AZERTY de merde) mais aussi pour plein d'autres langues un peu "bizarres".
Pour ce qui est du symbole euro il ne faisait pas partie de la première version de la norme, mais ferra normalement partie de la prochaine.
Vive ce clavier boudiou !!


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Août 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant on peut choisir son clavier en US English ou French Canadian...
> 
> Le French Canadian c'est un qwerty alors ? :hein:  :mouais:



Bonjour

Sous Panther:

Dans les préférences Système/International/Menue Saisie
J'ai coché Visualiseur clavier.
J'ai coché Canadien - CSA

En bas de la fenêtre j'ai coché Afficher le menu Saisie.

Quitter le préférences et dans la barre des menus (le petit drapeau) je sélectionne:
Canadien - CSA et Afficher le Visualiseur clavier.

J'ai un jolie clavier Canadien, utilisable avec Shift, Option, etc... pour visualiser les touches.

Je pense que l'on doit pouvoir lire ainsi tous les claviers listé, j'ai pas testé.

@+


----------



## Gallenza (29 Août 2004)

Le suisse romand à l'avantage sur le clavier québécois de pouvoir etre acheté sur l'apple store français...


----------



## Gallenza (29 Août 2004)

Enfin je crois que j'ai parlé un peu vite...y'a bien un clavier suisse en vente sur l'apple store france, mais est-ce le romand??pas facile à savoir...


----------



## Gallenza (29 Août 2004)

Bon c'est un peu un monologue, mais j'aurais mieux lu plus haut j'aurais vu que le suisse romand est un QWERTZ et non un QWERTY , en fait basé sur le modèle allemand à ce que j'ai compris....donc c'est vraiment un clavier Québécois qu'il me faut !!!!


----------



## emge (1 Septembre 2004)

D'après ce que j'ai compris il est génial pour le français (contrairement à notre pauvre AZERTY de merde) mais aussi pour plein d'autres langues un peu "bizarres".
[/QUOTE]

moi, ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que tu utilise les mots "pauvre" et "AZERTY de merde" pour qualifier le clavier français... quand on prend l'habitude d'un clavier quel qu'il soit tous les autres sont DIFFERENTS... c'est tout !!! :mouais:


----------



## Gallenza (1 Septembre 2004)

Mais bien sûr je parle juste pour dire de la merde.....
Soyons précis sur pourquoi l'AZERTY est une bouze :
1) Pour écrire facilement : les CHIFFRES et le POINT ne sont pas accessibles DIRECTEMENT (merci pour les utilisateurs de portables comme moi, c'est à se tirer une balle) alors que ce sont des touches que devraient de manière EVIDENTE être facilement accessibles....contrairement au clavier québecois.
2) Pour écrire correctement en français, l'AZERTY n'est PAS conçu pour pouvoir mettre des é ou des è en majuscule...ce qui a conduit des générations de personnes à dire que l'on accentuait pas les majuscules en français, puisque les éditeurs de livres et la presse écrite n'arrivait pas à le faire, et ce qui est TOTALEMENT FAUX.De plus il est strictgement impossible de faire des ligatures du style a e dans l'a avec un AZERTY ce qui est NECESSAIRE pour écrire CORRECTEMENT en français....contrairement au clavier québecois.
3) Pour l'informaticien pratique : quand tu boot sous Open-Firmware sur ton Mac, ou avec une disquette DOS sur ton PC, ou encore quand tu viens d'installer Xfree sur ton Linux...et bien l'agencement non-standard (juste pour casser les couilles,pour pas etre comme les amerloques) de touches commme le A,le Q,le Z ,le W a donné des cheveux blancs à des millions de personnes aux cours des années....contrairement au clavier québécois.

Mais bien sûr c'est juste différent, il n'ay a aucune justification au fait que le AZERTY soit une merde...je vais te faire un clavier avec 52 touches A et 54 touches Z et tu me dira qu'il est aussi très pratique quand on s'y est habitué ??????


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> 2) Pour écrire correctement en français, l'AZERTY n'est PAS conçu pour pouvoir mettre des é ou des è en majuscule...ce qui a conduit des générations de personnes à dire que l'on accentuait pas les majuscules en français, puisque les éditeurs de livres et la presse écrite n'arrivait pas à le faire, et ce qui est TOTALEMENT FAUX.



Juste une ou deux précisions/réactions : ce n'est pas à cause du clavier de ton portable qu'on ne peut pas faire les cap accentuées, ou que les éditeurs ne veulent pas les faires.
Au départ c'est tout simplement parce que ça n'existait QUE dans les fontes composées à la main. Ce sont les débuts de l'automatisation et l'azerty des machines à écrire qui ont sonné le glas de la cap accentuée, mais c'était il y a fort longtemps. 

Aujourd'hui tout le monde est libre des les faire (plus ou moins facilement je l'admets) avec son clavier, quel qu'il soit. Suffit d'un peu de bonne volonté, rien de plus.
Que devraient dire nos copains tchèques avec leur écriture toute accentuée de partout, hein ??? Ha ben on met pas de caron passqu'yenapasulklavié ??? 

Enfin, mais là c'est tout personnel, quand on trouve quelque chose pas bien on dit pas "c'est de la merde", on dit "j'aime pas", ou éventuellement '"je préfère l'autre"


----------



## Gallenza (1 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Que devraient dire nos copains tchèques avec leur écriture toute accentuée de partout, hein ??? Ha ben on met pas de caron passqu'yenapasulklavié ???
> 
> Enfin, mais là c'est tout personnel, quand on trouve quelque chose pas bien on dit pas "c'est de la merde", on dit "j'aime pas", ou éventuellement '"je préfère l'autre"



Je ne sais pas si le clavier tchèque est plus performant pour l'usage pour lequel il a été créé que le clavier français...mais ce dernier a été normalisé pour écrire en français, et il ne le permet pas, c'est donc ce qu'on appelle une bonne GROSSE MERDE conçue par des INCOMPETANTS.


----------



## cham (2 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si le clavier tchèque est plus performant pour l'usage pour lequel il a été créé que le clavier français...mais ce dernier a été normalisé pour écrire en français, et il ne le permet pas, c'est donc ce qu'on appelle une bonne GROSSE MERDE conçue par des INCOMPETANTS.



Et les incompétents, on les emmerde avec un grand A !  (© Le Loft)

Ce n'est quand même pas le clavier qui génère les fautes d'orthographe et de ponctuation. Faut pas exagérer.


----------



## alan.a (2 Septembre 2004)

Je n'avais jamais véritablement étudié le clavier québécois et bien je dois dire qu'il est pas mal du tout.
Effectivement, il est bien pensé pour la langue française.

Mais cela dit, avec un clavier AZERTY, il n'y a pas de Pb pour faire des ½ ou des æ ou des majuscules accentuées. Les raccourcis sont plus tordus, mais c'est possible.

Enfin, je suis entièrement d'accord avec MrStone, on ne dit pas « c'est de la merde », mais je n?aime pas, il ne me convient pas, etc., et ça vaut aussi bien pour les claviers, que pour la peinture ou la cuisine de belle-maman.


----------



## Gallenza (3 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais jamais véritablement étudié le clavier québécois et bien je dois dire qu'il est pas mal du tout.
> Effectivement, il est bien pensé pour la langue française.
> 
> Mais cela dit, avec un clavier AZERTY, il n'y a pas de Pb pour faire des ½ ou des æ ou des majuscules accentuées. Les raccourcis sont plus tordus, mais c'est possible.
> ...


Non c'est l'OS qui cré les raccourcis clavier pour les faire, mais une machine à écrire te fait comprendre si le clavier "seul" donc de part ses qualités de conception, les permets, et en l'occurence non.


----------



## alan.a (3 Septembre 2004)

Pour moi, ce qui compte au final, c'est pouvoir ou de ne pas pouvoir le faire. En l'occurrence, on peut.

Mais je suis tout à fait d'accord pour reconnaître les qualités du clavier québécois. Ajouté à cela les prix pratiqués au Québec, je me dis que je profiterais bien de mon prochain séjour dans les Laurentides, pour faire quelques emplettes


----------



## cham (3 Septembre 2004)

Reste qu'au boulot, c'est du Azerty. Alors le switch Azerty/Qwerty tous les jours, ouille ouille ouille !   :hein:


----------



## Nathalex (3 Septembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Reste qu'au boulot, c'est du Azerty. Alors le switch Azerty/Qwerty tous les jours, ouille ouille ouille !   :hein:



Tu es train de décrire mon environnement là 
L'avantage, c'est que maintenant, je suis bilingue AZERTY/QWERTY


----------



## yagoceron (4 Septembre 2004)

Je vis en Espagne et jusqu'il y a peu, je bossais dans une grosse boite allemande.

 Résultat, je passais d'un QWERTY espagnol, à un QWERTZ allemand à un QWERTY anglais plusieurs fois dans la journée et sans problèmes.

 Par contre on m'aurait mis un AZERTY et j'aurais pété un cable, de loin le clavier le plus merdique que j'ai jamais utilisé.

 Croyez-moi, le meilleur c'est le QWERTY espagnol, bien mieux que le QWERTY quebecois.

 Et par chance dans l'AppleStore US vous avez le choix entre QWERTY US et QWERTY espagnol :love:


----------



## steinway (4 Septembre 2004)

yagoceron a dit:
			
		

> ... AZERTY... , de loin le clavier le plus merdique que j'ai jamais utilisé.



entierement d accord



			
				yagoceron a dit:
			
		

> Croyez-moi, le meilleur c'est le QWERTY espagnol, bien mieux que le QWERTY quebecois.
> :



pour rediger en espagnol et en anglais tres certainement. par contre, pour le francais, l anglais et l allemand, le suisse francophone est mieux...


----------



## yagoceron (4 Septembre 2004)

Je connais le Suisse mais pour le français je préfère aussi et de loin l'Espagnol 

 Mais comme on dit, les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## Gallenza (5 Septembre 2004)

C'est clair que le suisse romand est vraiment très bon, je le mettrais juste derrière le québecois (pour une utilisation français-anglais-pas de driver)à cause de cet inversion du y et du z qui semble par ailleurs relativement peu justifiiée...


----------

